# low calorie allergy food?



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

A little background...I have a lab/beagle mix who has food allergies. She seems to have problems with chicken, lamb, wheat, corn, and soy. She is also a chow hound and is about 10 lbs. overweight, she weights 50lbs and should weigh around 40 lbs. My vet wanted me to try a veterinary diet from Royal Canin that was low calorie and also appropriate for dogs with food allergies. I thought the ingredients were garbage and the price was ridiculous so I stopped feeding it. She did lose 8 lbs. while on the food. Right now we are feeding Solid Gold Holistique Blendz (fish based) and she is doing okay on it, but she has gained back all of the weight that she lost. I am feeding her about 1 cup of food, twice a day (which is the guideline for a 40 lb dog) and she acts like she is starving. I really need to find a low calorie food that has ingredients that won't interfere with her food allergy. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Natural Balance Vegetarian formula.Natural Balance is an allergy formula.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've a Beagle/Lab Mix

Stay way from food that contains (Peanut hulls, corn, soy, wheat) You need all natural dog food that has natural ingredients

Here's few brands that are low-calories & allergic free for your pooch 
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison
Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Chicken
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish
Natural Balance Potato & Duck
California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice
California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice
California Natural Low Fat Rice & Lamb Meal
California Natural Low Fat Rice & Chicken Meal
California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato
Pinnacle Holistic Trout & Sweet Potato Dog Food
Pinnacle Duck & Potato Dry Dog Food
Wysong Allergen Lamb & Brown Rice
Wellness Core Reduced Fat

Also to read more about food I suggest you go here 
Ingredients to avoid


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I would definitely cut back on the amount you are feeding. My 60lb dog eats 2 cups a day (Wellness Core Reduced Fat). Most of the guidelines I've seen on the bags recommend way too much food. It sounds like this a dog that just LOVES food...she will probably act like she's starving no matter what. Try adding veggies to her food to fill her up without adding too many calories. Use baby carrots for treats instead of store bought biscuits. Most dogs really like the crunch of carrots. My dogs also love blueberries as treats.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

BentletheYentle said:


> I would definitely cut back on the amount you are feeding. My 60lb dog eats 2 cups a day (Wellness Core Reduced Fat). Most of the guidelines I've seen on the bags recommend way too much food. It sounds like this a dog that just LOVES food...she will probably act like she's starving no matter what. Try adding veggies to her food to fill her up without adding too many calories. Use baby carrots for treats instead of store bought biscuits. Most dogs really like the crunch of carrots. My dogs also love blueberries as treats.


You're right, she does love to eat! She will also steal food off of counters and garbage cans, so we are super careful about keeping everything put up. My vet also recommended adding green beans to her food to help fill her up. I will definitely try. I will have to try the carrots; thanks for the tip! I guess I will cut back on her food, she just already acts like we starve her and I've been reluctant to cut her back. 

MoonStr, thanks for the great list of foods. I will check them out. My dog, Heather, can't tolerate chicken or lamb so those are out, but I will definitely see if I can find any of the others locally. I'm not sold on the Solid Gold she is eating now. It is a low protein food and I'm not sure how good it really is for her.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

brandiw said:


> MoonStr, thanks for the great list of foods. I will check them out. My dog, Heather, can't tolerate chicken or lamb so those are out, but I will definitely see if I can find any of the others locally. I'm not sold on the Solid Gold she is eating now. It is a low protein food and I'm not sure how good it really is for her.


How much does Heather weigh? I feed Johnnie a cup food twice a day, fruits & veggies will make good addition with food if you only put half food, & green beans will be a good filler for Heather


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

MoonStr80 said:


> How much does Heather weigh? I feed Johnnie a cup food twice a day, fruits & veggies will make good addition with food if you only put half food, & green beans will be a good filler for Heather



Heather weighs about 50 lbs and she should weigh about 40 lbs.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

brandiw said:


> Heather weighs about 50 lbs and she should weigh about 40 lbs.


That sounds about where Johnnie is in her weigh. I would decrease her food intake to one cup twice a day should work! 

Try the food I listed as well


----------

